# Just bought a new Panerai. ( yes it's a watch)



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Got a call from my local Pam dealer special edition Radiomir was a cancelled order did i want it does the pope pray?

Special Edition 1930 a reissue of the very first Panerai which had the Rolex movement this has Panerai in house movement,a big thing though 47mm.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Horological porn :0
Very nice!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

King, you must have quite a few Panies by now.

Where is it that you live? :wink: :twisted:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

garyc said:


> King, you must have quite a few Panies by now.
> 
> Where is it that you live? :wink: :twisted:


LOL to be honest i just sold one to Blowers in Hull got a good price as well to fund this purchase if you are ever looking for a watch they are the people i would trust.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > King, you must have quite a few Panies by now.
> ...


Was thinking you could sell all those panies and get a new M3 with proceeds...

Coincidentally I just bought a 1930s Art Deco platinum and diamond ladies cocktail watch as a pressie for my wife.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

You do know that's a hairdressers watch mate? :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Lock_Stock said:


> You do know that's a hairdressers watch mate? :?
> 
> Good job i am a hairdresser then.


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

Very nice watch. I'd never heard of them before I saw them on here, and I want one. The website has some amazing models!!

joe


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

garyc said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Gary

Love art deco and that watch is great if you ever get to Wilmslow go and check out Cottrils they have an amazing artdeco styled shop that's where i got my watch from, it has also been voted one of the best 100 stores in the world.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...._note to self_

cheers King.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congrats Mark - a lucky catch 

Dave


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nice box.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I like a nice box.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thought you might.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > kingcutter said:
> ...


What a fab building and showroom! Next time I am in Manchester....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

My perfect watch that 

Either that or an IWC Portuguese.

Surprised that this thread hasn't been hijacked by the _you-spent-what-on-a-watch?_ brigade yet. The small but vocal minority of watch fans on here must've scared them off.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Panerai - [Homer drooling voice] waaaaatches, niiiiiice waaaaatches. [/off]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Incidentally - (sorry Kingcutter slight hijack, very slight) attention watch lovers...

Read a watch mag tonight for the first time, "QP". Lots on nice fair, v v v glossy. Almost printed on card rather then paper. Â£6.50 an issue so not cheap but in comparison to the timepieces contained inside rather frugal. Save yourself Â£6.50 and pick one up in the BMI lounge at Heathrow. :wink:


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

Ok I'm hooked, this is my new dream watch










mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :wink:

joe


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

John C said:


> Incidentally - (sorry Kingcutter slight hijack, very slight) attention watch lovers...
> 
> Read a watch mag tonight for the first time, "QP". Lots on nice fair, v v v glossy. Almost printed on card rather then paper. Â£6.50 an issue so not cheap but in comparison to the timepieces contained inside rather frugal. Save yourself Â£6.50 and pick one up in the BMI lounge at Heathrow. :wink:


Or better still go in watches of Switzerland and they have them there plus some other rather nice free books.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> LOL to be honest i just sold one to Blowers in Hull got a good price as well to fund this purchase if you are ever looking for a watch they are the people i would trust.


Weird you should say that - I sold my PAM104 to Blowers in Hull to fund my 210 Radiomir Base  Good guys there and gave me a good price.

Awesome watch by the way matey - I am a big fan of that model!



John C said:


> Incidentally - (sorry Kingcutter slight hijack, very slight) attention watch lovers...
> 
> Read a watch mag tonight for the first time, "QP". Lots on nice fair, v v v glossy. Almost printed on card rather then paper. Â£6.50 an issue so not cheap but in comparison to the timepieces contained inside rather frugal. Save yourself Â£6.50 and pick one up in the BMI lounge at Heathrow. :wink:


I subscribe to that mag - got my first copy delivered the other day - a good read for all you watch perverts! I subscribed here http://www.qpmagazine.com/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> My perfect watch that
> 
> Either that or an IWC Portuguese.
> 
> Surprised that this thread hasn't been hijacked by the _you-spent-what-on-a-watch?_ brigade yet. The small but vocal minority of watch fans on here must've scared them off.


I think the previous R8 riposte from your good self, quelled that particular objection. :wink:


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

kingcutter said:


>


The perfect Panerai in my humble opinion, very nice purchase.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Great looking watch.
I've always loved the look of them and would dearly like one for my collection - sadly mrs mde would use my nads as earings if I went out and bought 1! :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful watch! I cant stop wearing mine!  
(incidentally, you remember how much stick I got for posting about my first Panerai purchase!) :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for all your kind comments Guys,nice that other people appreciate nice watches not on a watch forum.
By the way if anybody needs contacts for free watch mags drop me a im and i will send the info by the way the new Panerai special editions book is out and available from Panerai AD.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Love the new purchase, great choice.

Can anyone recommend any good retailers in Hong Kong ?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How would the leather strap smells after a few years of sweat???


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not scared off by the watch loving brigade 

Nice if thats your thing, not something I would ever spend any sum of money on, personal opinion I guess.


----------

